# wiring lights to salter



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

i have a western tornado salter 1st gen and i want to add 2 spot lights to it on either side so i can see what the spreader is doing when its on. what i want to do is wiring the lights directly to the salter so when i turn the salter on the lights will come on with it. i dont want to have to much power going to/from spreader to where it may burn something up or blow fuses. has anyone done this and will i be ok to just wiring them right to it or should i just run them to the truck with a switch and fuse. thank you


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know where to do this on an electric spreader, I splice them into the clutch on my gas spreaders.

PS. go with LED


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Just wire them separately. Once you get those lights, you're going to want to keep them on when you're plowing! Thats what I did.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

BigBoyPlowin;1731018 said:


> Just wire them separately. Once you get those lights, you're going to want to keep them on when you're plowing! Thats what I did.


I have both, lights on the spreader aimed onto my spread pattern, don't light up very much, and on the truck aimed backwards wired to the reverse switch


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I think thats what im gonna do then. Looks like another project after the storm. I hate not seeing the spread pattern at night drives me crazy ive been spreading everything in reverse so i can see it


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

Another option is you can wire the lights to a trailer plug for the running lights. Plug it in when you are going to be using the spreader and you will have lights to see your spread pattern. Just angle them down so as not to point at on coming traffic.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the same spreader as you and wired a 7$ tractor light on the drivers side, right into the positive and negative wires between the control box and motor. Salter on light on, salter off light off. What you'll find is that the variable power of the speed control dims the light when you turn it down....and LEDS do not like this variable current. It works great if you spread at full boar all the time but if you don't then wire it up separate.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

We put maxima LED's on our poly hoppers. Just drilled holes into the top rear corners. Works very well. Wired them to on/off switch right by the steering wheel


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

BigBoyPlowin;1731018 said:


> Just wire them separately. Once you get those lights, you're going to want to keep them on when you're plowing! Thats what I did.


2nd that. .
We wire to their own switch.. back up lights are a must


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Cree LED's on ebay, not the cheapest but you will love em! Wire em on a separate switch so you can use em backing into tight areas or when plowing...

I have 3x 6" oval LED reverse lights on the flatbed and salter, plus the two cree floodlights, needless to say I can SEE when backing up in the dark!!! lol


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

With led you can keep the light forever. The $7 halogen will last 2 years tops and your buying yourself another like we all have been thru. I wired my rigid industries led lamps to work every time I put in reverse or flip a switch and I have my spread pattern light.


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

I have a 10' SS Saltdogg with the Briggs engine any one have a wiring diagram where to pull power for 2 led lights that will either run with the salter on or with the clutch engaged.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1731340 said:


> I have the same spreader as you and wired a 7$ tractor light on the drivers side, right into the positive and negative wires between the control box and motor. Salter on light on, salter off light off. What you'll find is that the variable power of the speed control dims the light when you turn it down....and LEDS do not like this variable current. It works great if you spread at full boar all the time but if you don't then wire it up separate.


I woiuldnt want to risk a controller, easier to just wire them up separate.


----------



## MGMatt (Aug 16, 2010)

Mr.Markus;1731340 said:


> I have the same spreader as you and wired a 7$ tractor light on the drivers side, right into the positive and negative wires between the control box and motor. Salter on light on, salter off light off. What you'll find is that the variable power of the speed control dims the light when you turn it down....and LEDS do not like this variable current. It works great if you spread at full boar all the time but if you don't then wire it up separate.


Power a relay off the positive and neg wires and run a separate power from the truck for the light. The relay stays on even with variable output of the controller and the light stays bright. The voltage of the controller is always 12 volts. The controller varies speed by turning the motor on and off really fast.(milliseconds) Turning the dial changes the percentage of on/off time. If you test with a voltmeter you will see an average of 0-12 volts. The relay is a slow switch a and can't cycle on and off fast enough, so it stays on.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Ray;1731326 said:


> Another option is you can wire the lights to a trailer plug for the running lights. Plug it in when you are going to be using the spreader and you will have lights to see your spread pattern. Just angle them down so as not to point at on coming traffic.


That's what we do.....headlights are on and spreader lights are on. 15 minute wiring job and it works great for sanding and plowing.


----------

